# CPC-A looking for a full-time position



## sunshinegirl0327 (Jun 2, 2012)

REBECCA DAWN KINDLEY
224 NAVAJO TRAIL INDIAN TRAIL, NC 28079
704-219-6156 
RDK0327@GMAIL.COM

OBJECTIVE
Energetic patient-oriented professional seeking to transition into a position of patient registration. Offers self-discipline and a positive attitude towards all co-workers. Sets high yet attainable standards for self. 

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS

Interview patients in a non-hospital setting
Obtain and enter necessary personal, financial, insurance, and/or other medical information necessary for claims processing
Responsible for processing and maintaining patient records
Responsible for correct financial records regarding deposits and cash receipts
Ability to correct work files in TES, work with Workers' Compensation, and file drug screens accordingly
Willing to attend needed classes for work
Ability to help train PRNs and new hires
Audit daily work folders
Audit clinical charts in Canopy
Audit Reference Labs
Able to work with ETM
Ability to log deposits correctly for Manager to sign off on
Ability to use the RPO portal
Posting charges to the correct financial class and verifying all the coding is correct

WORK OF EXPERIENCE

JANUARY 2012 to Present Carolinas Healthcare System On-Site Clinics Charlotte, NC
Registrar/Outpatient
Interview patients in a non-hospital setting
Obtain and enter necessary personal, financial, insurance, and/or other medical information necessary for claims processing
Responsible for processing and maintaining patient records
Responsible for correct financial records regarding deposits and cash receipts
Posting charges to the correct financial class and verifying all the coding is correct

August 2007 to Present Carolinas Healthcare Urgent Care-Arboretum Charlotte, NC
Registrar/Outpatient
Interview patients in a non-hospital setting
Obtain and enter necessary personal, financial, insurance, and/or other medical information necessary for claims processing
Responsible for processing and maintaining patient records
Responsible for correct financial records regarding deposits and cash receipts
Ability to correct work files in TES, work with Workers' Compensation, and file drug screens accordingly
Posting charges to the correct financial class and verifying all the coding is correct

April 2004 to August 2007 Hancock Fabrics Matthews, NC
Supervisor/Sales Associate
Putting out stock
Matching invoices
Organizing packing slips and invoices
Working with inventory
Answering the telephone
Helping customers find what they need
Setting up displays
Doing returns

EDUCATION

August 2011 to November 2011 University of North Carolina Charlotte Charlotte, NC
Medical Coding Specialist Certificate Program

August 2006 to May 2010 South Piedmont Community College Monroe, NC
Associates in Science

August 2003 to May 2005 South Piedmont Community College Monroe, NC
Associates in Applied Science- Massage Therapy

CLASSES ATTENDED THROUGH CAROLINAS HEALTHCARE SYSTEM
Enhancing Business Etiquette and Professionalism
Totally Responsible Person
2010 CPT Changes
2009 Understanding the Common Modifiers
2009 Managing Medical Necessity and Completing an ABN successfully
Understanding the Global Concept and its Application
Uncompromising Excellence
Mentoring: Making it Matter
ICD-9-CM Coding
CPR
Introduction to ICD-10 Coding
The Power of Conscious Communication: How to Stay Your Best During Difficult Situations

CLASSES ATTENDED WITH SOUTH PIEDMONT COMMUNITY COLLEGE
Intercultural Communications
Human Relations
Public Speaking
Computer Skills
Small Business Management
Psychology
Business Math
Pathophysiology
Anatomy and Physiology I and II
Psychology
Computer Literacy
Medical Terminology I and II
Medical Office Administration
Biology I and II
Accounting

REFERENCES

References Available upon request


----------

